# Drywall Corner bead Repair- Video Product Review/Demo



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I know from time to time as painters we have to do drywall repairs and sometimes even might need to repair a section of corner bead that has been cracked, damaged or dinged. 

Some of you might turn that extra task down because it's just a pain to have a stick of corner bead always on hand without it getting damaged in your van or truck. I wanted to share a product that I found to be great for drywall corner bead repairs or replacement. This product also allows you when repairing a corner bead not to have to splice two pieces of corner bead together. You can simply go right over the old corner bead where it is damaged.










Ever heard of a corner bead that comes on a roll?

I hadn’t either and was pretty skeptical. It’s a composite corner bead that comes on a roll just like a paper drywall tape does. I got a chance to try it out on small remodeling project. I was pleasantly surprised by the way it performed.
On this remodeling project I needed to replace the old corner bead from a closet modification. The closet had already been taken apart by the homeowner that had just purchased this home. The plan was to make a computer/gaming area for their son where the closet used to be. 

These folks plan on tearing that whole closet area out in a year or two when they expand their master bedroom into that whole room. So they just wanted it repaired for now. So I figured this would be a good time to experiment with the Strait Flex Uno-Bead that I had never used before.
I made this video my first time ever using it to show any hiccups or hang ups while trying it out.






My conclusion after trying Uno-Bead for the first time on this remodeling project. Is that whether you're a painting contractor, handyman or even a home improvement DIY'er. This product will be a fast and easy way to install corner bead on corner bead repairs and remodels. 

Another benefit is Uno-Bead requires less joint compound than the traditional vinyl or metal corner beads. Which speeds up drying time as well. So you can save time, the amount of materials needed to repair or finish an outside drywall corner. All of this means you make more money while also getting a better and stronger end result.

I would definitely us this product again! :thumbup:

Thanks for watching and let me know what you think, Paul


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They still use the metal beads in housing? I guess. 
Commercial I haven't seen anybody use them or the plastic ones for that matter in quite a while. Outside corners on a new construction inevitably they take a hit and the metal beads it knocks the whole corner loose. So the whole corner would have to be replaced. 
They've been using this here stuff 









Gets hit it's just that one spot and it's easily patched, the whole head doesn't come loose. Kinda similar I guess.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha
Check this out









Right there on my shelf. I'll never use it again I know, it's antiquated. 
One of them things. Throw it away? Eeeh it's not taking up much room. But I'll never use it again, funny.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> They still use the metal beads in housing? I guess.
> Commercial I haven't seen anybody use them or the plastic ones for that matter in quite a while. Outside corners on a new construction inevitably they take a hit and the metal beads it knocks the whole corner loose. So the whole corner would have to be replaced.
> They've been using this here stuff
> 
> ...


I can see the one advantage of the composite is over the paper/metal version is less likelihood for bubbling.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Oden said:


> They still use the metal beads in housing? I guess.
> Commercial I haven't seen anybody use them or the plastic ones for that matter in quite a while. Outside corners on a new construction inevitably they take a hit and the metal beads it knocks the whole corner loose. So the whole corner would have to be replaced.
> They've been using this here stuff
> 
> ...


Yes they do use the metal and vinyl still here. :yes:
I've used several different types of the paper faced metal beads over the years. And they do work pretty good. They're just not as tough. :no:
The new generation of composite corner beads are stronger and are more resistant to cracking and denting. :thumbup:






As far as repairing the paper faced metal. It still needs to be cut with metal snips which usually ends up getting a kink in the area that you snipped it at.

The composite corner beads you can cut with a razor knife or just go right over the top of the old bead with a repair piece or sometimes just re-mud the damaged area and go.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Trim Tex impact test.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> Haha Check this out Right there on my shelf. I'll never use it again I know, it's antiquated. One of them things. Throw it away? Eeeh it's not taking up much room. But I'll never use it again, funny.


Now let's see who is the first to ask "What the hell is that?". Lol


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Now let's see who is the first to ask "What the hell is that?". Lol


I remember battling with a good few metal beads, slinger, before I knew what it was. Haha all crooked, trying to get the screws in and keep it square. Again- crooked, haha
One of them, whoa! moments when I realized there was a tool that did it for you. Funny.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Now let's see who is the first to ask "What the hell is that?". Lol


What the hell is that? :blink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What the hell is that? :blink:


Lol. That "82" in your screen name, is that your birth year? (I been meaning to ask you that)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

:yes: When I created my account I thought that was going to be just my login, didn't realize it would double as my screen name too. 

BTW you didn't answer the question.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> :yes: When I created my account I thought that was going to be just my login, didn't realize it would double as my screen name too.
> 
> BTW you didn't answer the question.


It's a clinch-on tool for metal corner beads. Use a heavy rubber mallet or hammer to crimp the edges of the corner bead into the drywall instead of using screws. 

BTW, my son was born in 82...reason I was curious. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> It's a clinch-on tool for metal corner beads. Use a heavy rubber mallet or hammer to crimp the edges of the corner bead into the drywall instead of using screws.
> 
> BTW, my son was born in 82...reason I was curious.


Wow I've never heard of or seen that before. :no:








:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Now let's see who is the first to ask "What the hell is that?". Lol


We could start a collection of archaic drywall tools.

We've got one of these:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> We could start a collection of archaic drywall tools.
> 
> We've got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 58249


Honestly, what the hell is that?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

A banjo? A way to apply knockdown?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

SemiproJohn;924753 said:


> A banjo? A way to apply knockdown?


Naa. We've done the banjo thing here, had Pete Seeger's initials on it. :jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Wow I've never heard of or seen that before. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I actually saw one of those in Atlanta about ten years ago. (The one on the right).


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> We could start a collection of archaic drywall tools.
> 
> We've got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 58249


So does my proctologist…


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Naa. We've done the banjo thing here, had Pete Seeger's initials on it. :jester:


Just so you know, the thanks was for the musical reference, which I always appreciate. I'm still stumped as to what that contraption is.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. That "82" in your screen name, is that your birth year? (I been meaning to ask you that)


I think AARP added daArch to their monthly mailing list in '82…


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> We could start a collection of archaic drywall tools.
> 
> We've got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 58249





SemiproJohn said:


> Honestly, what the hell is that?





SemiproJohn said:


> A banjo? A way to apply knockdown?


Gough predates most..........well, a lot of.......... 

There are some members here that are younger than.....well,....

Anyway, Gough is an admirer of tools used in this trade that may not be commonplace today.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Gough predates most..........well, a lot of..........
> 
> There are some members here that are younger than.....well,....
> 
> Anyway, Gough is an admirer of tools used in this trade that may not be commonplace today.


And I like how he throws out some bait and waits...and waits...and waits.

I feel like a fish being led to the frying pan.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, catching up on a few episodes of "Justified".

That is a glitter gun more applying the sparkles to acoutic ceilings.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> Sorry, catching up on a few episodes of "Justified".
> 
> That is a glitter gun more applying the sparkles to acoutic ceilings.


Boo. I've been duped.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Sorry, catching up on a few episodes of "Justified".
> 
> That is a glitter gun more applying the sparkles to acoutic ceilings.


I knew what it was and, damn; I'm waiting on the new episodes of "Justified".

Boy, it's great to be young! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I knew what it was and, damn; I'm waiting on the new episodes of "Justified".
> 
> Boy, it's great to be young! :vs_rocking_banana:


I'm too cheap to lay out the $1.99/episode to watch season 6.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> I'm too cheap to lay out the $1.99/episode to watch season 6.


Showbox, popcorn time (apps for your phone or tablet) or crackle


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Sorry, catching up on a few episodes of "Justified".
> 
> That is a glitter gun more applying the sparkles to acoutic ceilings.


I guess unfortunately, I knew exactly what it was, it was a big fad here many years ago.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a house to spray and glitter the popcorn ceilings starting in two weeks. I've only ever done it once before and the was a good 15 years ago. GD glitter was stuck in my drops following me around for weeks afterward. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeh but this I think may come in handy one day
I never did one. But how bout on them epoxy floors. The chips or whatever that get cast. Would this work good? For that there


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 58257
> 
> 
> Yeh but this I think may come in handy one day
> I never did one. But how bout on them epoxy floors. The chips or whatever that get cast. Would this work good? For that there


I could see it for that. Lately I've been doing full broadcast floors. All you have to do is pile it on by hand which is pretty easy.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

These retro products are a real kick. Had to do some deep web crawling, but I found some more info about them from an obscure website here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/glitter-additive-latex-7471/#post105790


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Haven't used the crimper in many years. :no:









But I do popcorn ceiling repairs all the time.


----------

